# AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?*

Hallo, ich bitte um Tipps zur Auswahl der richtigen AIO Wasserkühlung für einen I9-7980XE. Ist das bei diesem Prozessor eigentlich noch sinnvoll ( 165W TDP ... ) und kann man dann auch noch von "Silent" sprechen ? Platz im Gehäuse spielt keine Rolle. Es soll ein Phanteks Enthoo Elite werden.
Hat jemand ggf. diesen Prozessor mit einer AIO installiert ?

Alternativ überlege ich, eine Custom Variante aufzubauen ...

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Es kann funktionieren.
Bau dir doch gleich eine Custom auf, fange klein an und nach und nach kannste nachrüsten


----------



## Tigertechnik (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Alphacool Eisbaer 420 (11390) 

Was hälst du hier von ?


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Ich hab zu AIOs keine Erfahrung xD


----------



## Tigertechnik (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Bei Casekking bieten sie nen bundle an, sogar mit aios und da sind kleinere dabei. dürfte mit der großen aio wohl leise funktionieren.
King Kits MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon, Intel X299 Mainb…


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Danke für die vielen Tipps! 
Die Eisbär 420 hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Das ist meine erste WAKÜ und ich möchte da nichts falsch machen. Letztlich möchte ich da gerne die eierlegende Wollmilchsau  Leise, leistungsfähig und mit etwas Potential zum "humanen" Übertakten. Eigentlich habe ich auch nicht vor, die CPU zu köpfen. Damit wird dann bei ca. 4GHZ Schluß sein .. ?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Du kaufst dir für 1700 €ne CPU und knauserst an der Kühlung ?

Die AIOs sind nicht besser als gute Luftkühler, dabei aber lauter.

Wenn du es leise haben willst, dann wirst du um einen Custom Loop nicht herumkommen.

Im übrigen wird der 7980XE mit Sicherheit KEINE 165 Watt haben, wenn du Allcore 4 Ghz haben möchtest.


----------



## facehugger (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Damit wird dann bei ca. 4GHZ Schluß sein .. ?


Muss nicht, hängt auch ganz vom jeweiligen Chip ab. Aber mit 4Ghz all Cores fährst du schon net schlecht Ich würd da eher so wenig Spannung wie möglich fahren. Besser für die Temps/den Verbrauch...

Gruß


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Also dann wohl doch eher eine Custom. Vermutlich werde ich erstmal gar nicht übertakten sondern mich freuen, wie das Baby so läuft   Bekomme ich denn mit einer guten Custom die Abwärme auch bei 4GHz weg, OHNE dass ich die CPU köpfe ? Bspw. mit 2 oder 3 Radiatoren ? Platz wäre ja im Gehäuse


----------



## amdahl (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Das würde sicher gehen, aber die 15-20K die du durchs Köpfen bekommst sind relativ einfach, die gleiche Temperaturdifferenz durch bessere Kühlung zu bekommen ist deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## RtZk (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tipps!
> Die Eisbär 420 hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Das ist meine erste WAKÜ und ich möchte da nichts falsch machen. Letztlich möchte ich da gerne die eierlegende Wollmilchsau  Leise, leistungsfähig und mit etwas Potential zum "humanen" Übertakten. Eigentlich habe ich auch nicht vor, die CPU zu köpfen. Damit wird dann bei ca. 4GHZ Schluß sein .. ?



Ungeköpft und ohne Monoblock für die VRMs?, vermutlich, ja.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO fÃ¼r I97980XE silent mÃ¶glich ?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Also dann wohl doch eher eine Custom. Vermutlich werde ich erstmal gar nicht übertakten sondern mich freuen, wie das Baby so läuft   Bekomme ich denn mit einer guten Custom die Abwärme auch bei 4GHz weg, OHNE dass ich die CPU köpfe ? Bspw. mit 2 oder 3 Radiatoren ? Platz wäre ja im Gehäuse



Leise und leistungsfähig geht bei ~190-200€ los ...


- Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe oder Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pump - MC-DCP450
- O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70 Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos PRO für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4, 2. Wahl 21571
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  Umrustsatz Sockel 2011(-3)/2066 fur cuplex kryos mit definiertem Anschlag 21597
- MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm  oder https://www.caseking.de/magicool-xflow-copper-radiator-iii-360-mm-wara-394.html
- 3x Scythe KazeFlex 120 PWM Lüfter 300-1200rpm - 120mm
- aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
- 6x https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-g1-4-zoll-16-10-gerade-chrome-wasc-214.html


... kann aber bei gleicher Radiatorfläche auch in Richtung 400€ gehen ...


- https://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_11_12_3373
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis ECO 150 ml, G1/4 34056
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex radical 2/360, Alu-Lamellen 33707
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung, schwarze Ausfuhrung 41102
- http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30009
- http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50285
- http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50318



Falls es eine AiO sein soll:

https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-360-acfre00022a-a1499582.html


----------



## cozma (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Die beiden unten verlinkten AiO Kühler sollten locker genug Potenzial haben und AiOs sind in den letzten zwei Jahren den Luftkühlern weit enteilt und halten die Temperaturen des Gesamtsystems stabiler und niedriger da die Wärme mit der AiO direkt aus dem Gehäuse transportiert wird. Wenn dann der Airflow im Gehäuse noch so gut ist das die Spawas ausreichend gekühlt werden sollten auch 4Ghz mit leisem Betrieb möglich sein. 

Ich nutze z.B. die Corsair H110 (280mm Radiator) und habe leisere Lüfter montiert, mit meinem Ryzen 7 läuft das System im Alltag und beim Spielen sehr leise, nur wenn ich mit Prime95 absolute Volllast auf den Prozessor prügele gehen dabei
die Temperaturen in einen Bereich um 60° und dir Lüfter werden höhbar aber nicht störend. Die beiden verlinkten 360mm Versionen sollten auch für den i9 gut funktionieren und ein silent Betrieb sollte problemlos möglich sein. 

be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
Corsair Hydro H150i PRO RGB 360mm Radiator - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Ein Ryzen 7 mit seinen 95W TDP ist auch schwer vergleichbar mit einem 165W Monster.
Auch wenn die CPU halbwegs gekühlt wird, der Pumpe wird das heiße Wasser auf Dauer sicher nicht schmecken.
Leise wird das auch nicht und wenn man dann noch andere Lüfter kauft wird das auch relativ teuer.

Da würd ich lieber einen Olymp oder NH-D15 nehmen. 
Das ist wenigstens haltbar und im Leerlauf und mittlerer Last sehr leise.


----------



## cozma (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Ryzen 7 mit seinen 95W TDP ist auch schwer vergleichbar mit einem 165W Monster.
> Auch wenn die CPU halbwegs gekühlt wird, der Pumpe wird das heiße Wasser auf Dauer sicher nicht schmecken.
> Leise wird das auch nicht und wenn man dann noch andere Lüfter kauft wird das auch relativ teuer.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte den Kühler auch vorher mit meinem alten FX-8350@ 4,9 Ghz und 1,475v leise laufen (ca. 220W TDP) und hier sind wir dann im vergleichbaren Bereich!
Ich verwende bereits seit 5 Jahren AiO Kühler und hatte einen Pumpendefekt an einer H80 sonst keine Probleme, die H110 läuft seit gut drei Jahren ohne Pumpengeräusche oder ähnliches,
man kann von AiO denken was man will aber sie sind längst nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf.


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir für 1700 €ne CPU und knauserst an der Kühlung ?
> Im übrigen wird der 7980XE mit Sicherheit KEINE 165 Watt haben, wenn du Allcore 4 Ghz haben möchtest.



Sicher? Mein I7 5930K zieht mit 4 GHz manchmal schon knappe 120W


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

für die CPU-Kühlunge habe ich bei Custom WAKÜ an den Monoblock für's Rampage VI gedacht:
EK is releasing new monoblocks for ASUS(R) ROG(R) Rampage VI Extreme & Apex - ekwb.com

Wo ich noch gar keinen Durchblick habe sind die Pumpen. Nach welcher Berechnungsgrundlage legt man denn die Durchflussmenge fest und welche Pumpe wäre sinnvoll ? Wenn schon Custom, dann würde ich wohl auch noch die Graka mit einbinden .. 

@Lios Nudin: sehr gute Auswahl, insbesondere der 2. Teil gefällt mir gut! Würdest du dann 1 oder 2 Radiatoren empfehlen ? Ansonsten denke ich dann an Hardtubing. Na das wird ein Spaß .. 

Kann ich für Schlauch- oder Hardtubing die gleichen Fittinge verwenden ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

- Mit dem Monoblock sind die Mosfets auch gut versorgt.

- Hardtubing erfordert andere Anschlüsse:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...ries/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"/"Hardtube 12mm"

http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de...bjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/00-00[10]


Alles rund um das Thema Hardtubing:

[Guide] Biege-How-To für Acryl- und PETG-Rohre

- Anstatt zwei 360mm oder zwei 420mm Radiatoren intern zu verbauen, kann man auch eine externe Lösung empfehlen:

4x Noctua NF-A20 FLX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25100

https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-3-pin-zu-4x-3-pin-30cm-nx34a30c-a929191.html

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22140

https://geizhals.de/?fs=eiszapfen+schnellverschluss&in=

Ein Low-Noise Adapter für einen Betrieb bei 550 U/min und eine 30cm Kabelverlängerung ist bei jedem der vier Noctua Lüfter dabei.

- Bei der Pumpe hast du die Qual der Wahl: Ob DDC, D5 oder AC Aquastream, alle drei haben ausreichend Bums und sind dabei leise.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Eigentlich ist die Frage ob das geht einfach zu beantworten:

Wenn du einen 7980XE mit Werkseinstellungen betreibst (160W Abwärme) kann jede höherwertige AiO (und auch jeder High-End-Luftkühler...) das lautlos kühlen.
Wenn du einen 7980XE nennenswert übertaktest (300+W Abwärme) kann keine AiO der Welt das lautlos kühlen. Da brauchts "echte" Kühlungen wie vorgeschlagen...


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

@Lios Nudi:

Vielen Dank!!! Super Beratung!! 

Es wird also eine Custom, intern, mit 2 oder 3 Radiatoren, Monoblock.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*

Also die OC-Variante. 

In dem Fall ist es zu überlegen, eine bereits geköpfte CPU einschl. Garantie zu kaufen (Caseking). Wenns mit dem Takt hoch hinaus soll und wirklich 300+W abgedrückt werden ist es zunehmend nicht mehr von der Kühlung abhängig ob es funktioniert sondern vom Wärmeübergang zum Kühler - sprich selbst die stärkste WaKü bekommt die CPU nicht gekhült wenn du da weit über 4 GHz rausgehst. Wenn das dein Ziel ist nimm ne geköpfte, wenn dir 4 GHz reichen geht das auch mit einer Standard-CPU.


----------



## INU.ID (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?*

Sowas sollte da schon reichen:

Phobya Pure Performance Kit 280LT-BayOne | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Phobya Pure Performance Kit 360LT | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Phobya Pure Performance Kit 400LT | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Zur Not läßt sich das dann auch noch erweitern:

Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I97980XE silent möglich ?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> @Lios Nudi:
> 
> Vielen Dank!!! Super Beratung!!
> 
> Es wird also eine Custom, intern, mit 2 oder 3 Radiatoren, Monoblock.




Also das Elite bietet ja große Freiheiten in der Umsetzung.

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/sipc-186_sipc_186_3g_800x800.jpg

Drei 420mm Radiatoren für CPU und GPU sollten möglich sein.

Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 420 - Black

Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 420 XFlow - Black

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex radical 2/420, Alu-Lamellen 33709

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex radical 2/420, Kupfer-Lamellen 33715


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?*

Jo das Elite hat irre VIEEEEL PLATZ  Den brauche ich auch, um als absoluter WAKÜ-Anfänger mit Hardtubing zurecht zu kommen ... Wahrscheinlich werde ich nach der Fertigstellung die Klarsichtscheiben durch Milchglas ersetzen, damit man mein "Meisterwerk" nicht so deutlich erkennt 

Ich denke, als Radiatoren nehme ich: XSPC RX 480
Die haben in einigen Tests ganz gut abgeschnitten.
Allerdings ist mir ein Orion X dann doch ein "wenig"  zu heftig. 

Eine geköpfte CPU ist natürlich schöner. Ich habe die bei Caseking auch gesehehen. Aber aktuell ist der Preisunterschied zwischen der geköpften Version bei Caseking ( 2039 € ) und WOF-Version bspw. bei Mindfactory ( 1725 € ) mit 315 € auch nicht zu verachten ... 
Andererseits sind -10° natürlich eine Hausnumer. 

Ich überlege noch ... vllt. dann auch lieber einen geköpften I9-7960 ? der kostet bei Caseking 1749 € ... hmmm , ich weis nicht so recht


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2018)

*AW: AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?*

Es sind meist mehr als 10 Grad weniger.

Wenn du keinen Workload hast der explizit extrem von 18 (statt 16...) Kernen profitiert ist der 7960X sowieso die bessere Wahl da er fast immer _schneller _als ein 7980XE ist - zumindest ohne manuelles hartes OC. Durch die beiden kerne weniger kann ein 16-Kerner länger höhere taktraten halten was in den meisten Szenarien dazu führt dass er den 18-Kerner schlägt. Den 18-Kerner hat intel eigentlich nur im Portfolio dass sie sagen können wir haben mehr Kerne als AMDs Threadripper, der Leistungspeak (wo mehr kerne noch mehr Leistung bringen innerhalb der TDP selbst bei gut parallelisierbaren Anwendungen) ist hier aber eigentlich schon überschritten.

Vom P/L ist der 16er sowieso deutlich besser.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: AIO für I9-7980XE silent möglich ?*

Ein kleines Update - 4 Monate sind vergangen, der PC ist fertig. Es hat ein wenig gedauert, aber ich hatte ja keinen Streß damit. 
Letzlich ist es der 18-Kerner geworden welcher bereits geköpft und pretestet ist. Übertaktet ist der PC noch nicht, dass mache ich irgendwann mal in Ruhe. Der rennt jetzt schon wie irre  

Vielen Dank nochmal an euch alle, die mir mit ihren Tipps und Hinweisen geholfen haben! 

Wer sich für das gute Stück interessiert wird unter folgendem Link fündig:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-880.html#post9441483


----------

